# How can I stay energized all day while driving 8-10 hours a day?



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

Looking for a new job while I’m doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don’t have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I’m losing my mind man... feel like giving up


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Try taking a nap for 15 mins no more than 20 though, that should knock off the dust

Caffeine is great but try to match it with at least the same amount of water which will dehydrate you and will lead to a lot of other undesired symptoms and problems

75$ of the country is dehydrated they say


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, turning off the apps and setting your phone with a 20 minute timer for a power nap works wonders.

That and get out of the car in a scenic park or a part of town you like and stroll for about 10-15 mins.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ray Royale said:


> I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx
> 
> What are some things I can do that will keep me pumped


You can stop thinking that 3-5 hours a day delivering food is busting Axx. Instead start thinking that 12 hours a day delivering food is better.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can stop thinking that 3-5 hours a day delivering food is busting Axx. Instead start thinking that 12 hours a day delivering food is better.


I don't think he thinks delivering food 3-5 hours a day is busting Axx. I think he thinks he's having difficulty getting past the 5 hour mark with energy to work a longer day.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

co-q10 is good for focus and energy
b vitamins
best gotten from food sources, better bioavailability, don't buy supplements in pill form you are paying for expensive pee imo

bang energy drinks if you can find them have BCAAs and give me energy without making me jittery and everything else makes me vibrate and not in a good way, it is the only energy drink i can tolerate without looking like a tweaker


----------



## Ray Royale (Jul 31, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can stop thinking that 3-5 hours a day delivering food is busting Axx. Instead start thinking that 12 hours a day delivering food is better.


I meant to say basically I get tired after 3-5 hours. I do 8-10 hours usually but I wind up burning myself out to the max and crashing. Rinse and repeat the next day


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I like to 15-20 naps, and I also spend about 20 minutes every 2 to 3 hours doing some stretches and cleaning my car. Drink lots of water, know where clean restrooms are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


8 -10 hours ?
I used to do 12-20 hours.

Just waking up fully after 6 hours . . .


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to do 12-20 hours. . .


Whoopty-whatever


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

also make sure you aren't overeating carbs to the detriment of protein intake. a balanced diet goes a long way fighting fatigue. start your day with a sausage egg and cheese sandwich, not a donut and soda.



Kodyhead said:


> Try taking a nap for 15 mins no more than 20 though, that should knock off the dust
> 
> Caffeine is great but try to match it with at least the same amount of water which will dehydrate you and will lead to a lot of other undesired symptoms and problems
> 
> 75$ of the country is dehydrated they say


dehydration is an inherent risk of driving for a living.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I like to bump a line of cocaine before I start a shift. After two hours of work I hit the crack pipe. Then I pop a few whites (speed) every hour for the next 4 hours. Now I'm deep into my shift and am starting to drag so I switch to Meth. I stay on the meth until I am on my final hour, when I am one hour from the finish line I take MDMA. 

This may not work for you, you should consult your doctor before trying it out.


----------



## Warm-n-toasty (Jul 11, 2017)

1. Caffeine
2. Graze on some of the Eats food
3. Ask to use the bathroom in customers’ house and steal their pills
4. Jumping jacks outside of the car


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Aside from the other tips here, try splitting your shift. Do a few hours, log off. Do some chores at home, workout, or just relax for an hour or two. Then get back out on the road.

In a pinch, i put a 5-hour energy drink in a 16 oz bottle of water, and sip at that.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Get your bloodwork tested. Eat healthy and supplement for any vitamins you're lacking. I take little shih-tzu sips of a liquid vitamin throughout the day. I was feeling super rundown. Maybe it's placebo, but I'm finally feeling better.

Drink water.

Are you getting enough sleep? I was doing split shifts for awhile . Napping when I could, but never sleeping fully and hitting that sweet sweet REM cycle. Give yourself a full 6-8. Those McDonalds delivery fatties can wait.

Don't overdo the caffeine. It stresses your adrenals and will leave you more exhausted over time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> I like to bump a line of cocaine before I start a shift. After two hours of work I hit the crack pipe. Then I pop a few whites (speed) every hour for the next 4 hours. Now I'm deep into my shift and am starting to drag so I switch to Meth. I stay on the meth until I am on my final hour, when I am one hour from the finish line I take MDMA.
> 
> This may not work for you, you should consult your doctor before trying it out.


It doesn't hurt to throw in the adrenalin of a high speed police chase every couple of days either. Nothing like hitting 130 on a freeway with 15 cop cars behind you.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Also I find it hard to sleep at night so I shoot up 5 cc's of grade A heroin at bed time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> Also I find it hard to sleep at night so I shoot up 5 cc's of grade A heroin at bed time.


I just watch a replay of my AZ Cardinals. I'm snoring by kickoff. Lol


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Meth


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I just watch a replay of my AZ Cardinals. I'm snoring by kickoff. Lol


the who?


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

just walk for 20 minutes .....drink green tea with no sugar !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> the who?


You know. It's those 51 football players that wear red jerseys and have a red bird on the sides of their helmets. Oh yea, they also had a coach that did this.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ray Royale said:


> I meant to say basically I get tired after 3-5 hours. I do 8-10 hours usually but I wind up burning myself out to the max and crashing. Rinse and repeat the next day


Sounds like a possible drop in glucose levels...

Switch out starchy foods for fresh fruits and veggies, healthy fats and lean proteins. If eating grains, find sources that are lower on the glycemic index... whole grains like granola, etc., but sparingly. Eat SOMETHING, following these rules, every three hours or so. Keep your sugar levels even and your metabolism running.

And get out of the car every hour or two. Stretch a bit, roll the neck to crack it, shake out the arms, hands, legs, and feet. Use the bathroom and walk a little. It doesn't have to be much. Just get the blood moving and tell your body you haven't just been lounging on the couch. Your body doesn't know the difference between that and driving.

When I would be driving late at night and getting drowsy, I'd stop at a 24-hr store, use the bathroom, refill my tea, and buy a 5-hour Energy and a couple of hard-cooked eggs. That would get my mind and body awake enough to make it home safely (but it would be no more pax!).


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Filtered water & V8 original vegetable juice


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Unless you're 80 years old that's called being lazy.

No one likes working a boring job that doesn't pay well. But if you need to then you suck it up and do it. 3-5 hours is nothing. I do that after I get off at my regular job.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


1. Don't get hooked on energy drinks. They are a losing battle
2. Eat lots of veggies ( my breakfast is 3 boiled eggs, and a bowl of steamed broccoli & chopped veggies smothered in garlic butter)
3. Walk a mile a day.
4. Drinks 8 - 12 glass of water per day, about 1/2 ounce per pound of body weight (they say) but drink water at least one half hour before a meal, or 2 hours after a meal.
5. Drink one glass a water with a tablespoon of baking soda an hour before breakfast.

If you ever take alkaseltzer, tums, etc., take it like you take water, time wise, but never right after a meal ( because to digest food, the stomach secretes acids to digest, and a strong alkaline chemical will just put your stomach into acid overdrive, and make the problem worse. Wait at least 2 hours before taking an antacid. If you take this 5 point advice, heartburn will fade away. It did for me, anyway, and a whole laundry list of other ailments )

Cut back on useless sugary carbs ( cake, cookies, candy ) as much as possible. If you are eating crap, that is why you are lethargic
Drink coffee in the morning, but not all day.

Meat is fine, just as long as most of your intake is veggies. Don't mix starchy foods with meat, so either veggies and starchy foods,
or veggies and meat, but not all three. Trust me. The cause of indigestion problems is starchy foods and meats combined.

Just do the above religiously, your body will repair itself, tiredness, minor ailments, will fall away, some serious ailments might, if bad food is causing it. Water is the most important thing, if you can do anything of the above, the DO drink a lot of water, and a lot less or NO soda. There is nothing worse for your health that soda pop.

You can cheat once in a while, but not every day. Pizza, spaghetti, foods you love, just keep it to a minimum.

That's it. There is no other way.

Most people are dehydrated ( soda pop/carbonated drinks instead of water ) and eat way too much starchy foods with meats, and eat way too much sugar.

Don't eat "nonfat" foods. Fat doesn't make you fat. SUGAR makes you fat. Butter is good for you. Don't be afraid of it. Your brain needs fat. nonfat foods make you stupid.

Other stuff:

1. If you use salt, use the Himalayan or the health food type, but it doesn't have iodine. Today's diet is iodine deficient, so take two drops of iodine mixed in a smoothie (Iodine is cheap). If you have nightmares, that could be an iodine shortage. Iodine is great for insomnia.

2. Spices are great for you, use them.

3. Brush your teeth with toothpaste made of baking soda and hydrogen peroxide, trust me on that one ). NEVER go to bed at night without brushing your teeth.

4. Two tablespoons of chlorophyll per day. This stuff is wonderful, great for plumbing and bad breath, smelly flatulence. Great for constipation.

5. Don't use a mouthwash like Listerine ( it kills all germs, the good and the bad ) . The baking soda and peroxide in the toothpaste will serve this function. Peroxide kills anaerobic bacteria, and aerobic bacteria thrives in peroxide and baking soda. Anaerobic bacteria is what cause decay, aerobic bacteria builds.

75% of your food intake should come from the produce section of your market. Tuna has high mercury content, avoid. Eat Alaskan wild caught salmon instead. I'd avoid any seafood that comes from japan, due to Fukushima, but do your research.

I don't buy the "low salt" diet. but if it's the crap salt, just don't use it. Buy the health food type. Salt is necessary for life.

But, I'm no expert. Consult a nutritionist. Food, water, exercise, these are the foundations of health and energy is health.

There are no shortcuts, sorry.

Everyone's body is a little different, but not all that different. Many of you while you are young, can violate all this stuff, and not feel it, though you will when you get older, the crows will come home to roost when you get older. Others might feel it a lot sooner, and you need to do the above asap.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I know exactly how you feel!

Unfortunately, I don't have any healthy advice. I consume too many stimulants and it doesn't help in the long run.


Texie Driver said:


> co-q10 is good for focus and energy
> b vitamins
> best gotten from food sources, better bioavailability, don't buy supplements in pill form you are paying for expensive pee imo
> 
> bang energy drinks if you can find them have BCAAs and give me energy without making me jittery and everything else makes me vibrate and not in a good way, it is the only energy drink i can tolerate without looking like a tweaker


They also have 300mg of caffeine-that will help. lol.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> They also have 300mg of caffeine-that will help. lol.


makes me so jittery and give me insomnia which is my current state i had toooo much coke zero this weekend i'm going on a caffeine detox i swear. back to the overpriced bang for driving. it makes me feel just... bang. bang boogie ... to the rhythm of the boogity beat

eta. bang does have caffeine but it doesnt make me jitter or keep me awake for 36 hours on end like everything else idk why.

also i get a brain fog in this heat that my fellow desert rats can witness that, if they get it, no amount of hydration can overcome, all you can do is sleep it off and pray for the monsoon. it makes it hard for to focus and i take shots of admittedly awful tasting co q 10 liquid by the big name it realllllly helps. but it tastes awful or i would take it more.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> makes me so jittery and give me insomnia which is my current state i had toooo much coke zero this weekend i'm going on a caffeine detox i swear. back to the overpriced bang for driving. it makes me feel just... bang. bang boogie ... to the rhythm of the boogity beat
> 
> eta. bang does have caffeine but it doesnt make me jitter or keep me awake for 36 hours on end like everything else idk why.


I know what you mean. I like em.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless you're 80 years old that's called being lazy.
> 
> No one likes working a boring job that doesn't pay well. But if you need to then you suck it up and do it. 3-5 hours is nothing. I do that after I get off at my regular job.


Nah. Lots of people have legitimate problems that have nothing to do with laziness. It could be any number of medical issues including: all types of vitamin deficiencies, blood sugar issues, undiagnosed autoimmune diseases, CFS, thyroid problems, fibromyalgia, anemia, vitaminD deficiency, sleep apnea...I could go on forever. Nothing about this post screams laziness.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

5h energy drinks. Drink half before you start and half around the middle of your shift. Start with the red ones and if they do not do the trick go to the black ones. The cheapest option is to buy the 48h pack at costco.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Green smoothies & spinach salad works for me. Cut out most of your carbs if possible as it also makes you sleepy.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Here is a boxer named Rocky Balboa, who is downing about four (4) raw eggs. Please don't try this as part of your energy regimen; you could get salmonella.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Give it time. You just need to get broke into it.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

This might help:


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


pills, pills, and cocaine.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nobody picked my go-to? Bath salts.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

From someone who is doing ft minimum, + 5 classes + still has a social life... I don’t get much sleep... treading at 5 hrs weekdays 7 hr weekends...

I eat whenever I feel hungry and I eat what I want (even Mickey d but I find when I eat what I really crave to begin with—I’m full with just a moderate proportion eg a happy meal (chicken nuggets) and a hamburger).

But I don’t eat McDonald’s every day. Just finished an avocado toast on wheat bread and a piece of hi-chew candy with a side of green tea.

I always drink tea. No soda. Maybe juice. More often alcohol. 

I stretch when I have the chance. I sleep when I have the chance. And I keep myself busy and engaged so I don’t fall asleep. If the teacher is boring...I’ll probably fall asleep..has happened a few times .

Power naps are amazing.


----------



## Warm-n-toasty (Jul 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> 1. Don't get hooked on energy drinks. They are a losing battle
> 2. Eat lots of veggies ( my breakfast is 3 boiled eggs, and a bowl of steamed broccoli & chopped veggies smothered in garlic butter)
> 3. Walk a mile a day.
> 4. Drinks 8 - 12 glass of water per day, about 1/2 ounce per pound of body weight (they say) but drink water at least one half hour before a meal, or 2 hours after a meal.
> ...


This is a book but if you read it, it's sound advice



RoWode12 said:


> Nah. Lots of people have legitimate problems that have nothing to do with laziness. It could be any number of medical issues including: all types of vitamin deficiencies, blood sugar issues, undiagnosed autoimmune diseases, CFS, thyroid problems, fibromyalgia, anemia, vitaminD deficiency, sleep apnea...I could go on forever. Nothing about this post screams laziness.


Big among Uber drivers: crushing depression. Causes sleep issues and fatigue


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Flacca, bath salts, krokodil.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Best remedy is heavy exercise, good deep sleep, good diet. The energy drinks, coffee and such are like credit cards.....U will have to pay back what u spend.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ray Royale said:


> What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day?


Water, starting as soon as you get into your car. It's amazing how tired you get just being slightly dehydrated.

Yes, you'll have to get out and pee occasionally. Stretching is good for you, anyway.

For me, driving with the A/C on all the time is *very* dehydrating, almost as much as a long run for exercise. So is doing a lot of loud talking, to carry on a conversation with someone who is behind you.

Drink water, and keep drinking it. Even when you have a rider. Just do it.

Christine


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Try some matcha. It's a great source of energy and has a lot of other health benefits as well.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Kratom


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Audiobooks. Get motivational and entrepreneur books to light a fire up your axx and get off the pennies treadmill.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Go to a psychiatrist that specializes in medication management. Tell them you have difficulty concentrating. Get a prescription for Adderall. Fill the prescription. You are now a 24/7 driving machine.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah the lack of pings and the poor pay per hour really saps motivation. I've been saying this for a while. There isn't much point in getting out there when you know you aren't going to make more than $10 an hour and possibly far less. Way too many drivers and they seem to give the newer drivers priority on pings so that makes it even worse.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

With pax, I do it by having fun with my drunk pax.

Since you're doing food deliveries, do things throughout your day to entertain yourself.

Open the lid of soda and take a sip.
Eat a few fries.
Stick your finger in the mashed potatoes.

This will keep your very entertained, especially when they stiff you on the tip.
You'll be driving with a smile on your face.

You'll be full of energy.

Trust me on this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sealteam5 if you have 15 cops behind you
You need to brush up on your Escape & Evasion tactics.
( dont you keep a box of roofing nails under the seat ?)

Besides
Its not the ones behind you to worry about.
Its the ones popping off side streets with crash bumpers trying to do a P.I.T. Maneuver on you that must be watched !


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Last week I was super tired, but decided to do one more trip before heading home. Girl was going to the grocery store, *and I offered to wait for her while she shopped.* As soon as she left the vehicle I pulled into a parking stall and went to sleep. It scared the daylights out of me when she opened the door to get back in the car. But that 15 minute power nap was exactly what I needed to work for a couple more hours, including the bar closing surge. And at $0.18/minute I was paid over $2.00 for that snooze!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paid to Sleep !

This Driver is a Pro !

Take note.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

sleeping in your car can lead to a DUI ticket. be careful of where you park when you nap


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> sleeping in your car can lead to a DUI ticket. be careful of where you park when you nap


Ummmmm only if you're drinking. :bored:


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Meth.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ummmmm only if you're drinking. :bored:


Not true. In the state of Virginia, if the keys are in the ignition and you are sleeping in your car. You are going to get a DUI regardless if you're drunk or not. I had this happen to me. I did not get a DUI though because keys weren't in the ignition. I have had lawyers confirm this. Every state is different.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You SURE about that ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Not true. In the state of Virginia, if the keys are in the ignition and you are sleeping in your car. You are going to get a DUI regardless if you're drunk or not. I had this happen to me. I did not get a DUI though because keys weren't in the ignition. I have had lawyers confirm this. Every state is different.


If it's true, it's the stupidest thing ever. 
No one was in danger.



Cableguynoe said:


> If it's true, it's the stupidest thing ever.
> No one was in danger.


What if you wanted to sleep with the heater or AC on?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dont do it in the traffic lanes then !
Unless keys are out of ignition and you are in back seat.

D.W.I. for sleeping . . . in a parking lot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Not true. In the state of Virginia, if the keys are in the ignition and you are sleeping in your car. You are going to get a DUI regardless if you're drunk or not. I had this happen to me. I did not get a DUI though because keys weren't in the ignition. I have had lawyers confirm this. Every state is different.


I think you're mistaken.
I know if you are drunk and in your car with keys in the ignition, it's a DUI, even if you weren't driving.
But you have to be drunk.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> I meant to say basically I get tired after 3-5 hours. I do 8-10 hours usually but I wind up burning myself out to the max and crashing. Rinse and repeat the next day


Vitamin D3
Start with 5000 mg per day
Works for me



tohunt4me said:


> Dont do it in the traffic lanes then !
> Unless keys are out of ignition and you are in back seat.
> 
> D.W.I. for sleeping . . . in a parking lot.


It's called Care and Control
Hide the keys where only
You you can find them and you are fine. No keys no charges


----------



## Doc 2u (Mar 20, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Try taking a nap for 15 mins no more than 20 though, that should knock off the dust
> 
> Caffeine is great but try to match it with at least the same amount of water which will dehydrate you and will lead to a lot of other undesired symptoms and problems
> 
> 75$ of the country is dehydrated they say


But that diaper we're using requires changing after 64 ounces of water in 3 hours,


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

About 70 cents per packet, just add water. 120mg caffeine per packet. Sip throughout your drive. Way cheaper than energy drinks.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Welcome to the club. This shznit sucks.

Twenty minutes naps and squats in between trips.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Try this
Morning - steel cut oats , sprinkle little
Fruits on it, to start, 2 boiled eggs

Take some almonds and walnuts with some chips( chips bad , but mix with walnut and almonds ), eat when you are working, or chocolate( 70 % dark or more )
Lunch - just eat grilled chicken sandwich and black coffee or water
Steel cut oats should depress your eating impulses

Night - vege, grilled chicken , fish
Do that for 7 days
Sleep at 9 pm

Come back in 7 days , and tell how you are doing


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Try this
> Morning - steel cut oats , sprinkle little
> Fruits on it, to start, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> ...


Grilled chicken, fish, and black coffee?

I think I'd rather be tired.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ray Royale said:


> Looking for a new job while I'm doing this full time. I mostly do UberEATS and Doordash. I just find myself lethargic after about 3-5 hours. I just don't have the energy anymore to keep busting my Axx for pennies and chump change. But I need my bills paid in the meantime. What are some things I can take or do that will keep me pumped up with energy the whole day? I'm losing my mind man... feel like giving up


Download the ZELLO app. Do a search in the app for a zello channel for drivers in your area (Kennesaw, Atlanta, whatever).
If one doesn't exist, start one and get local drivers to join.

Having a 'live', real-time voice-chat channel for local drivers will change how you drive and how you feel about driving. It eliminates all of the feelings of long hours of isolation and turns driving into a social experience.

(The Zello app is free to download and use. I've seen it used for everything from family 'chat channels' to channels for co-coordinating last month's hurricane rescue efforts... and even by airport hospitality crews for getting wheel-chair agents to where they need to be.)


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Aside from the other tips here, try splitting your shift. Do a few hours, log off. Do some chores at home, workout, or just relax for an hour or two. Then get back out on the road.
> 
> In a pinch, i put a 5-hour energy drink in a 16 oz bottle of water, and sip at that.


That is what I do. I usually work 4-5 hours in the morning then work another 4-5 hours in the evening. Middays during the week are slow af anyway. Lol


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Texie Driver said:


> dehydration is an inherent risk of driving for a living.


I stay hydrated.
Finding a place to pee is an inherent problem of driving for a living.



Matthew Thomas said:


> That is what I do. I usually work 4-5 hours in the morning then work another 4-5 hours in the evening. Middays during the week are slow af anyway. Lol


I tried that. It's a great idea but gave my wife conniption fits.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Easy. Two 5 Hour Energy shots


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Mainah said:


> Easy. Two 5 Hour Energy shots


Get the Aldi knock offs, only 69 cents a bottle.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> Get the Aldi knock offs, only 69 cents a bottle.


Really? I've been looking for a cheaper alternative. Nice


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I know some people sarcastically mentioned meth etc but realistically if you can get your hands on some Adderall or Ritalin that should do the trick, currently I'm using Vyvanse, it's not as good as Adderall but it does the trick. Just be prepared to be wired and be the best ride share drivers out there for the next 12-14 hours straight.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Try Meth, Roofies, "infused" Gummies or if your "guy" is out of townand you are you of supplies, Sriracha eyedrops....



Warm-n-toasty said:


> 1. Caffeine
> 2. Graze on some of the Eats food
> 3. Ask to use the bathroom in customers' house and steal their pills
> 4. Jumping jacks outside of the car


Dude, I knew you were from Florida!!!



chitownXdriver said:


> I know some people sarcastically mentioned meth etc but realistically if you can get your hands on some Adderall or Ritalin that should do the trick, currently I'm using Vyvanse, it's not as good as Adderall but it does the trick. Just be prepared to be wired and be the best ride share drivers out there for the next 12-14 hours straight.


One man's sarcasm is another man go to routine


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Try Meth, Roofies, "infused" Gummies


I drove for a woman who I believe had been roofied in the afternoon at a club.

It took all three of her friends to carry her.

Christine


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You might also consider those "meal in a bottle" drinks. Soylent, Plenny Shake, or Huel. These aren't just protein shakes but actual meal replacements that give you the full nutrition. Keep a cooler in the trunk and you'll never have to even stop for lunch.


----------



## Tigertail (Sep 17, 2018)

For the guy having trouble staying awake... stick with eating only protein during your shift. Avoid starchy carbs. Also, try using caffeine pills to stay alert. Coffee is good but then you have to pee. The caffeine pills will eliminate that problem. WalMart has some brands cheaper than No-Doze or Vivarin. Good luck.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Get a real job with some physical activity?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------

